# www.catinipipe.com - The Italian Pipe Maker



## catinipipe (Sep 24, 2009)

Dear friends, my name is Luciano Catini and I am the president of Pipe Cigar Club of Fermo, in Italy. I am also a manufactuter of briar pipes and I would like to announce my site at address www-catinipipe-com .
I have pleasure that you and your friends can see this website where you can find my handcrafted smoking pipes. If you want to give me an opinion, rating about pipes, or want other information you can reply to this post.
Regards,

Luciano


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome, Luciano.

Your pipes look nice and are at an affordable price.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

sharp looking pipes my friend. i'll be keeping my eye on you.


----------



## catinipipe (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks! If you want, add the site to bookmark or register to subscribe to newsletter, in a few days you can find other pipes.
If you want to taste my pipes, contact me in email (you can find on site) and to all member of puff cigar forum I can apply a little discount!

Luciano


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

catinipipe said:


> Thanks! If you want, add the site to bookmark or register to subscribe to newsletter, in a few days you can find other pipes.
> If you want to taste my pipes, contact me in email (you can find on site) and to all member of puff cigar forum I can apply a little discount!
> 
> Luciano


Did I hear the word "discount"????

Yes, I believe I did!

I'll be checking your site out shortly... gotta have my currency converter handy....


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Actually, you can set the currency to dollars on the site. Not that I've been looking and drooling or anything. That's just what I hear...


----------



## msullivan (Aug 16, 2009)

Definitely looks sweet. I'm in the market for a new pipe... =]


----------



## catinipipe (Sep 24, 2009)

msullivan said:


> Definitely looks sweet. I'm in the market for a new pipe... =]


Hope that is mine!!

Luciano


----------

